# Can Does Get Too Old To Breed?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just a question I have. Do does ever get too old to breed?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, some reach an age where they probably shouldn't be bred anymore. When that is depends on the individual goat, the care she's received and her body condition.

I think I was told in the past that around the 8-10 year mark is where you should do a yearly assessment to see if she should. Though she can still keep going for a few more years after that; if her kidding ease and body condition are still good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Ask yourself:
Does the goat look in good condition and healthy enough to carry babies and raise them without being drawn down too much before weaning?
Does she keep on weight?

Did she have kidding issues prior?

Is her udder healthy?

Is she lame at all?

Was she a good mama prior?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree! Once a doe just starts having a hard go keeping weight on and raising kids they don't get bred any more. Thats not alsways the norm though. I have a 12+ doe that her udder attachment just went down hill so she is retired. Another doe that is going into retirement this year is missing half her teeth  again she looks great and did well last year but I'm sure those missing Getty are going to cause her issues this year


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Teeth not Getty, man spell check where did that come from!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

All very, very good advice! 

I would like to add that Goats never experience menopause, that is, a doe will continue heat cycling until she dies. It's up to the Responsible Breeder to "retire" her (keep her away from bucks ) when she is no longer able to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> All very, very good advice!
> 
> I would like to add that Goats never experience menopause, that is, a doe will continue heat cycling until she dies. It's up to the Responsible Breeder to "retire" her (keep her away from bucks ) when she is no longer able to have a healthy pregnancy.


Thanks CaprineCrazyGirl that was important in this discussion, Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> All very, very good advice!
> 
> I would like to add that Goats never experience menopause, that is, a doe will continue heat cycling until she dies. It's up to the Responsible Breeder to "retire" her (keep her away from bucks ) when she is no longer able to have a healthy pregnancy.


So very very true!! Every month I think about taking that old lady out of retirement just to shut her up She will scream and bite the gate and rattle it trying to get to a buck


----------

